# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussiyhtiö Nobina irtisanoo ja lomauttaa linja-autonkuljettajia

## santeri82

Yle: *Bussiyhtiö Nobina irtisanoo 35 vakituista ja lomauttaa 25 määräaikaista linja-autonkuljettajaa koronan takia.
*
Yhtiön mukaan henkilöstövähennysten syynä on linja-autoliikenteen väheneminen.

Lue uutinen YLE:n sivuilta...

----------

